# Wow!



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey guys.. i havent been on here for quite some time. Been involved with a lot of trap shoots and whatnot.. Hows everyone doin? Gettin ready for turkey season or some may be already enjoyin turkey season?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Good to have you back.

Im getting very excited for Turkey Season....Its about a month away from now..

And also, all the Outdoor shoots start soon!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

hunting season is in 2 weeks and i am pumped! glad to see you back!:wink:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah i am getting ready for it starts next week going to miss first day for shooting asa in paris


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

man glad to have you back i thought you were gone for good im just getting ready for 3d shoots and stuff this summer i havent decided if i am going to buy a left over turkey tag yet i might not be able to hunt do to othere but we will see


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Nothing much, me AND my archery buddies all missed this year's spring turkey season...There's no fall season in our area which obviously sucks.

Maybe next spring, when I have a better schedule.  I was kinda looking forward to this year's though...Oh well.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good to have ya back man! I think any of us who hunt are in some way looking forward to it. Me, I'd just like anyone round town who gets a bird to let me pluck the wings for 'em.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

ya i am getting excited for gobbler season this is my firsttime for turkey seemslike lotsof fun


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Glad to be back guys! 

Im also gettin pumped for turkey season. Gettin new calls from my coaches sponsor 'Quaker Boy Calls' and just messin around with them. Its gettin really good out here.. Gobblin everywhere now! Its gunna be a good season!


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Hay, im defentaly getting ready for turkey season. My tags in one month. Today we shot our first ourdoor tournment. Still with snow on the ground. lol But i shot really good considering i havnt had the chance to practice much. I took first in womens divison, but there wasnt alot of compititon in my class. I bet my dad, lol so thats a good not. lol Glad to have you back and i havent been on in a long time so im glad to be able to post somthing. lol


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

welcome back! :darkbeer:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

hey welcome back
how are those trap shoots. i love trap shooting.

Have you ever been to edyville or cedar rapids? my brother could get job if he wanted in one of those places


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

glad to hav u bak!!

i hav been shootin 300-400 arrows a week, been goin to most of the 3d and indoor shoot in my area, cant wait for turkey season and trap.


----------

